# Michigan 2008 First-Hand Trail Reports



## Michael Wagner

White knuckle drive down to the Z bridge took about an extra hr. to get home from Grayling, only had the trailer sidways once :yikes: Mike


----------



## SalmonBum

Rode Paradise to Munising Frid, thru Monday. All I can say is WOW..... What snow!!!! there was over 4 ft in the woods where we were playing. Got about a foot on sunday. My buddy Just got an 08 Dragon SwitchBack 600CFI...... Thing is sweet. Another guy got a new F8 Sow Pro. Bummer to pay all that money for an 800 and still get beat by a couple of 600's :lol:.

Anyway, the snow was great on the trail , except the 45 we took to get to some back country stuff.


----------



## riverman

Awesome SB, Leaving early Fri morn for a week out of GM. Our motto, "Use the trails to get off the trails!" Warmer temps, lot's of snow, dog sled races done, house rented two blocks from the brewery, it's going to be a good time!


----------



## Otis026

Trail conditions can't hardly get much better than now in the U.P. This has been the best year for snowmobiling in 3 years in and around the Dickinson county area. Currently our snow total for the year is above average by 4". Most other areas of the U.P. are running above their averages. Big snow anywhere you go.

This past weekend we received 4 more inches locally of fresh snow on Sunday. The riding was hard to see visibility wise, but a modest few were out riding. Traffic has been down all season and sad to see. After the past few poor years of snowfall, many must have given up the sport. That coupled with the high cost of gasoline now. It really bites that it takes over $35 to fill my tank. 

Today's scouting ride reports trails being smooth, crisp and well packed. Cold weather for the next couple days will keep them in top shape. My report from the grooming club is that they are currently running every day and night in the Iron Mountain Tri-county area, with trails smooth and well groomed. A 13" snow depth is reported by them but the NWS has us down for 18". The snow is thick where ever you go. Plenty if you can find some space to do some power riding.

The trails during the weekdays are just superb with very little traffic so if you get a chance to get out then, you'll practically have the trails to yourself. Also keep in mind that the next couple weeks or so will probably be the best conditions of the season before the melt begins.

On a sad note this past weekend, 2 snowmobilers were involved in seperate fatal accidents in the U.P. One hit a fell tree on the trail and the other lost control cornering. Please contain your speeds on unfamiliar trails. We want to see that you make it home safely.

When you're out and about, please try to patronize the businesses in and around the snowmobile community. They really need your support to continue making it an enjoyable outing. -Otis


----------



## gunrod

Wellston area trails were ok but lots of ice. The snow they are due tonight and the next couple should make for great riding. There's plenty of snow/ice but they are bumpy waiting for more snow.

Rode from Wellston to Irons to Freesoil and back the first day. Rode most of the trail to Kaleva yesterday but turned off to do some off trail riding to some quiet, lesser used areas. Lots of sleds again this weekend but most of the traffic was running between Wellston and Cadillac. I was told that the northern spots (north of Kaleva near Maple City) has more snow than the Wellston/Irons area. 

Enjoy.


----------



## SalmonBum

Ludington/ Baldwin area this past weekend. Yet again, snow was great. expecially since we didn't ride the trails.

Leaving Thursday to head back to Paradise for another long weekend. Dang, I have put 2700 miles on my sled in the last month :yikes:. Glad I got the SDI.


----------



## tgafish

Wolverine/Indian River/Petoskey area was very good this past weekend. A layer of ice is keeping the snow packed down. Trails were smooth even on Sunday morning:yikes:


----------



## Michael Wagner

Hey guy`s, we went up to Mancelona this wk. end did the Jordan Valley and up that way Fri. On Sat. we went to Fife lk. and over to the Blue bear trail #76, to go up and back over to Mancelona "WARNING" 2 different maps have a trail going west from trail#76 to hwy. 131 just north of county rd. 612 it`s not there we ended up riding the side of the road and ditches for about 15 miles :yikes:. Other than that, the trails were really good Fri. and pretty good Sat. alot of ice coming through by Sat afternoon. All together just under 300 mile for the wk. end. Oh yeah friends took us to the casino for the first time Fri. night I lost $25 the wife won $200 and won`t share, I think we will avoid those places. Mike


----------



## SalmonBum

I was back in Paradise..... GREAT!!! Very few sleds. Friday rode the 45 down to Newberry (and it was actually flat) back up the 9 to Pine Stump, then to the 8 Back to Paradise. All the trails were in fantastic condition. Off trail was still unbelievable. Sat did the 8 south to Brimley to the Soo, down to Kindross across to Raco and then Home. That nite the 8 was a bit bumpy, but still good. Ran into a guy with a New F6 that had the right lower A-Arm all held up with Rope. He was in Ceaderville when the Throttle stuck wide open on a Corner and slammed into a Tree. Limpped it dang near to Raco before the remaining welds gave way. Although some guys are learning:

I have a buddy's co-worker with a New Crossfire for sale if anyone in interested. It blew up on him a few weeks ago and got it fixed under warranty. 2 miles on the new motor and she went bye-bye AGAIN.

Also, a 2005 F7 Sabercat with 201 miles. Elect Start, reverse, studs, etc..... I will get a price from him today. He just doesn't want it anymore.


----------



## Michael Wagner

Salmonbum, Paradise and Newberry are one of our favorite places to ride in 6 yrs. of going up there we have only had real bad trails one time and that was when we passed the groomer broke down on the trail  Mike


----------



## SalmonBum

I've been there 3 times in the last 6 weeks or so. I really like it up there. Right now they have a TON of snow off trail too


----------



## Otis026

Tri-County Snowmobile Club reports: Trails are in excellent shape. Smooooooth and flat.Low traffic volumes and groomers are running every day. Trails have plenty of snow and temps are expected to remain cold this week. Plowed roads will have little snow on them. Riding should be great this weekend. (3-5-08)

Last Sunday we received a light mist which made riding a bit wet. Trails got soft in response to warmer temps. Howerver, great conditions still dominate most of the trail system. We've had a below average cold week now which has firmed up the trails along with continuing groomer operation. 

The weekend of Feb. 22-24 was likely the busiest weekend of the season for snowmobile traffic here in the Iron Mountain area. The weekday volume drops off to a trickle so if you like no traffic and fabulous trail conditions, a weekday extravaganza is awaiting.

Snowdepth recording as of yesturday is 15" at ZNOM4 weather station in Norway. We have received little new snow in the past 10 days but the snowmass is more than adequate for some off trail power riding. 

The next couple of weeks will likely be the last opportunities to get in a quality trail ride before the higher angle of the sun begins to really erode away the snow. So get out and enjoy if you can. -Otis


----------



## SalmonBum

Was up in Hawks this weekend. Rode Onaway, Cheboygan, Millersburg, etc.... Trails were poop. Icy with a hint of snow. Guys on the XP 800, F8 and Mach Z were all running HOT. Snow was a bit better by Cheboygan, but not by much. If they don't get snow this week, The lower will not be rideable next weekend.

BTW.... Buddy wraped his new Nytro around a Tree Friday nite. Banged up good. Busted a few ribs and smashed his pelvis. Sled is toast..... Be careful out there. I'm going to buy a TekVest this week.


----------

